# Synchro Imac - Ipad



## jpa67 (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour - J'ai activé l'Icloud sur mon Ipad et j'ai aussi activé le calendrier
Tous mes informations sur l'Imac (Anniversaire, sorties ....) tout cela s'est transféré sur l'Ipad
Normal ? Ben oui
Problème : comme j'ai le sens de la vérification j'ai mis de nouveaux rendez-vous sur l'Imac je constate que le transfert ne se fait plus, j'ai fermé l'Ipad et l'Imac, je rallume mais c'est pareil, les nouveaux rendez-vous ne se retrouvent pas sur l'Ipad, le transfert ne se fait plus
Avez-vous une explication et que dois-je faire ?
Merci et A bientôt  jpa
.


----------



## les_innommables66 (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Quelques pistes :

Tes rendez-vous sur l'iMac sont-ils bien créés sur un calendrier qui est géré par ton compte iCloud ? (et non sur un calendrier qui serait "sur mon mac")
Sur l'iPad, dans l'application Calendrier, vérifie que tous tes calendriers sont bien affichés
Crée un événement sur l'iPad. Note bien le calendrier à partir duquel tu le crées. Est-ce que l'événement apparait sur le mac ?
Eteins l'iPad, et rallume-le
Dis-nous le résultat,
Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## jpa67 (15 Février 2015)

Bonjour - Ben oui, les évènements récents étaient gérés "sur mon Mac" et pas par l'Icloud
A présent ça marche, merci beaucoup  jpa

.


----------



## languedoc (9 Mars 2015)

jpa67 a dit:


> Bonjour - Ben oui, les évènements récents étaient gérés "sur mon Mac" et pas par l'Icloud
> A présent ça marche, merci beaucoup  jpa
> 
> .


Eh bien moi, c'est un couple Mac Book Pro tout récent et un iPad air très récent tous deux avec les dernières versions d'iOs et Os.
Les rendez-vous notés sur iPad se répercutent immédiatement sur le MBP mais pas dans le sens inverse MBP vs iPad. les calendriers sont bien sélectionnés et actifs dans iCloud.
Une idée ? Merci d'avance


----------

